# Mike O'Hearn on Steroids!!



## Jordan08 (Feb 17, 2014)




----------



## 66983 (May 30, 2016)

40 Years of denial!

Gear usage is personal choice, do it or don't.

Tell people you do or don't, but don't tell people not to do it when it's obvious you do.

There is no way on this earth that Mike O'hearn is 'natty' full stop.


----------



## Jordan08 (Feb 17, 2014)

Sparkey said:


> 40 Years of denial!
> 
> Gear usage is personal choice, do it or don't.
> 
> ...


 If i was a casting director in film industry, i would cast him for this touchy performance


----------



## 66983 (May 30, 2016)

Jatin Bhatia said:


> If i was a casting director in film industry, i would cast him for this touchy performance


 Thought he was going to start crying at one point :boohoo:


----------



## JUICE1 (Jan 28, 2016)

Mike O'Hearn the worst fake natty of all time.


----------



## Sphinkter (Apr 10, 2015)

I want to know what face cream the c**t uses man he looks younger than me n im 27.


----------



## Jordan08 (Feb 17, 2014)

Sphinkter said:


> I want to know what face cream the c**t uses man he looks younger than me n im 27.


 SPF 25 GH..lol


----------



## Eddias (Dec 21, 2015)

Total Natty, all down to the Frog Fitness and Duck eggs


----------



## Frank bull (Dec 20, 2016)

Who is he ?


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Sphinkter said:


> I want to know what face cream the c**t uses man he looks younger than me n im 27.


 Semen from bukake parties


----------



## Sphinkter (Apr 10, 2015)

Frandeman said:


> Semen from bukake parties


 Aint no party like a bukkake party


----------



## Mayzini (May 18, 2016)

he is definintely Natty, and so am I, this tren stuff is natural right ..


----------



## Fletch68 (Mar 17, 2013)

Mike is a LIFELONG natural bodybuilder people. He said so and i believe in him. I too can look like him by sprinkling cinnamon in my morning porridge.


----------



## Endomorph84 (Jan 21, 2016)

Sphinkter said:


> I want to know what face cream the c**t uses man he looks younger than me n im 27.


 A steroid cream. No wait, he doesn't.... he's natural


----------



## Fletch68 (Mar 17, 2013)

People forget that Mike O'Hearn has one in five million genetics. He is actually one of those people who i believe is a lifetime natural bodybuilder. Call me crazy if you will. He has trained since the age of 13 and has a training routine that us mere mortals would not even begin. He eats clean and trains hard combined with insane genetics. Verdict....natural.

Come at me folks


----------



## TinTin10 (Nov 22, 2016)

Fletch68 said:


> People forget that Mike O'Hearn has one in five million genetics. He is actually one of those people who i believe is a lifetime natural bodybuilder. Call me crazy if you will. He has trained since the age of 13 and has a training routine that us mere mortals would not even begin. He eats clean and trains hard combined with insane genetics. Verdict....natural.
> 
> Come at me folks


 You seem to know alot about him........

Except that he literally said it in the video he started with lifting at 8/9 years old.....not 13 years old.


----------



## Fletch68 (Mar 17, 2013)

JUICE1 said:


> Mike O'Hearn the worst fake natty of all time.


 He eats lean cuts of meat and drinks plenty of water..


----------



## jjtreml (Dec 13, 2016)

It's a known fact that one will get trenendous results with duck eggs.


----------



## Fletch68 (Mar 17, 2013)

TinTin10 said:


> You seem to know alot about him........
> 
> Except that he literally said it in the video he started with lifting at 8/9 years old.....not 13 years old.


 I rent space inside Mike's head.


----------



## Fletch68 (Mar 17, 2013)

Sparkey said:


> 40 Years of denial!
> 
> Gear usage is personal choice, do it or don't.
> 
> ...


 How do you know this?


----------



## Jordan08 (Feb 17, 2014)

Fletch68 said:


> How do you know this?


 Because he is bigger than all of us. This is internet norms.


----------



## TinTin10 (Nov 22, 2016)

Fletch68 said:


> I rent space inside Mike's head.


 Why?

Seems like theres plenty of space in yours..... :lol:


----------



## Fletch68 (Mar 17, 2013)

TinTin10 said:


> Why?
> 
> Seems like theres plenty of space in yours..... :lol:


 You gotta believe in Mike. He gives hope to us all.


----------



## jake87 (May 7, 2010)

Slin,gh, t3 and test are all naturally occurring therefore he's natural. It's easy to convince yourself if you really believe it


----------



## 66983 (May 30, 2016)

Fletch68 said:


> How do you know this?


 Because I know what's possible on and off gear.

And that physique is not possible without


----------



## monkeybiker (Jul 21, 2010)

Fletch68 said:


> People forget that Mike O'Hearn has one in five million genetics. He is actually one of those people who i believe is a lifetime natural bodybuilder. Call me crazy if you will. He has trained since the age of 13 and has a training routine that us mere mortals would not even begin. He eats clean and trains hard combined with insane genetics. Verdict....natural.
> 
> Come at me folks


 Most progress in the gym is made in the first few years after that results are very minimal so someone training for a long time does not mean they will be massive. He has amazing genetics and uses steroids and trains hard and eats well.

If you want to believe he just has amazing genetics then you would expect to find other natty's achieve something close to what he has.


----------



## Endomorph84 (Jan 21, 2016)

Sparkey said:


> Because I know what's possible on and off gear.
> 
> And that physique is not possible without
> 
> View attachment 144591


 So that's what eating oats & egg whites for breakfast, chicken, rice & broccoli 5 times a day does to you?!

BRB, just off to Asda.


----------



## Pancake' (Aug 30, 2012)

Used from 15 onwards I reckon, nevertheless, he's remarkable genetics.


----------



## TinTin10 (Nov 22, 2016)

Sparkey said:


> Because I know what's possible on and off gear.
> 
> And that physique is not possible without
> 
> View attachment 144591


 Literally LOL at people who think this is natural.....


----------



## AncientOldBloke (Dec 11, 2014)

He looks like he's about to piss on the mutt. Or cum on it.


----------



## Endomorph84 (Jan 21, 2016)

AncientOldBloke said:


> He looks like he's about to piss on the mutt. Or cum on it.


 Probably the latter!


----------



## Endomorph84 (Jan 21, 2016)

Starz said:


> Used from 15 onwards I reckon, nevertheless, he's remarkable genetics.


 Agree mate, insane physique.


----------



## IronJohnDoe (Oct 17, 2013)

TinTin10 said:


> Literally LOL at people who think this is natural.....


 Thought the same lol, people believe everything nowadays


----------



## Pancake' (Aug 30, 2012)

Endomorph84 said:


> Agree mate, insane physique.


 Thing with O' Tren, he's a master troll. he's hated, but he really has put some serious work in to his physique and it shows.

like it's the defining factor to some, who persistently say, he's not natty. no genetics, no work ethic, no physique, despite ped use.


----------



## Mayzini (May 18, 2016)

Starz said:


> Thing with O' Tren, he's a master troll. he's hated, but he really has put some serious work in to his physique and it shows.
> 
> like it's the defining factor to some, who persistently say, he's not natty. no genetics, no work ethic, no physique, despite ped use.


 i dont think any serious lifter is a critic as to his genetics or effort and lifestyle, but he is just one of many that clearly take AAS and then blatantly lie about it. I dont even mind those that dodge the question due to either sponsorship or choice, but to come out and deny it makes him an absolute bellend. The guy has the shape and physique of Arnie and mass to body fat ratio better to most pro's if he is sonatty why is he not on stage crucifying competitions. Because he is a Lying yank who is basically spunking in your drink and smiling at you whilst doing it


----------



## Slagface (Dec 10, 2016)

Sparkey said:


> Because I know what's possible on and off gear.
> 
> And that physique is not possible without
> 
> View attachment 144591


 Bet he still an A grade glass jawed cvnt though lol


----------



## monkeybiker (Jul 21, 2010)

Mayzini said:


> i dont think any serious lifter is a critic as to his genetics or effort and lifestyle, but he is just one of many that clearly take AAS and then blatantly lie about it. I dont even mind those that dodge the question due to either sponsorship or choice, but to come out and deny it makes him an absolute bellend. The guy has the shape and physique of Arnie and mass to body fat ratio better to most pro's if he is sonatty why is he not on stage crucifying competitions. Because he is a Lying yank who is basically spunking in your drink and smiling at you whilst doing it


 BUT.........................if he didn't claim to be natty would you even remember him? Maybe it's quite a clever move.


----------



## noongains (Jun 3, 2011)

It is going to take you natty guys longer!

14 years old , 170lbs

16 years old , 240lbs - 275lbs

Sounds oootay to me


----------



## irwellfalls (Aug 8, 2013)

monkeybiker said:


> BUT.........................if he didn't claim to be natty would you even remember him? Maybe it's quite a clever move.


 yeah but

Steve Cook doesn't claim natty, he's more popular than Mike oT'ren


----------



## Jack of blades (Apr 2, 2017)

Come on guys he's not using steroids. I believe him. You can tell hes never used steroids by his mass and his strength and how ripped he is and the fact you can tell he uses steroids from a mile off. He's only on protein powder guys


----------



## jjtreml (Dec 13, 2016)

Sphinkter said:


> I want to know what face cream the c**t uses man he looks younger than me n im 27.


 Up next.....mike o hearn denies having botox


----------



## MR RIGSBY (Jun 12, 2007)

monkeybiker said:


> BUT.........................if he didn't claim to be natty would you even remember him? Maybe it's quite a clever move.


 If someone said to me 'lie through your teeth and make mega money, or tell the truth and be just another of 1000s of big lads ' I'd fu**ing lie to my family, friends and every naive f**k on the internet. Every night I'd look at my bank account and smile.


----------



## monkeybiker (Jul 21, 2010)

irwellfalls said:


> yeah but
> 
> Steve Cook doesn't claim natty, he's more popular than Mike oT'ren


 who?


----------



## iamyou (Oct 29, 2012)

He would say the same thing about the plastic surgery and hair implants. He is probably doing a favor to the youth by lying though.


----------



## Fletch68 (Mar 17, 2013)

Nobody has yet presented a clear and convincing case for Mr O'Hearn actually being on anabolic steroids. Is jealousy rearing its ugly head? Even God is jealous of Mike's genetics and is rumoured to want them back....


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

I thought maybe, he'd finally come clean. As fu**ing if :lol:


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

Fletch68 said:


> Nobody has yet presented a clear and convincing case for Mr O'Hearn actually being on anabolic steroids. Is jealousy rearing its ugly head? Even God is jealous of Mike's genetics and is rumoured to want them back....


 The fact that he's as big as many former Mr Olympia competitors, all of whom have admitted drug use. The fact that his stats give him an FFMI of about 28 - 25 is considered the upper ceiling for natural lifters and there's a bit of leeway for genetic freaks, but 28 is taking the piss.


----------



## anabolik (Aug 19, 2010)

Jack of blades said:


> Come on guys he's not using steroids. I believe him. You can tell hes never used steroids by his mass and his strength and how ripped he is and the fact you can tell he uses steroids from a mile off. He's only on protein powder guys


 Protein powder is cheating, everyone knows that.


----------



## Dutch75 (May 13, 2017)

He must have some brass neck though. Been claiming natty so many years and practically shouting it from the rooftops. If I was a youtube celeb and on a ton of gear I wouldn't have the balls or keep a straight face claiming natty. Props to him for that at least. He must have a rock solid source to keep his dirty secret safe or else maybe he does have mutant genetics!


----------

